# How do you make a mini Nubian?



## My_ND_Family (Jul 26, 2014)

I know you need a female nubian but what type of mini? Thanks!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I believe a Nigerian dwarf is used to make mini nubians. Or you could breed her to a pygmy and get kinder goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, a Nubian doe bred to a Nigerian buck will get you mini Nubians


----------



## My_ND_Family (Jul 26, 2014)

But aren't Nigerians dwarf?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, but the off spring ends up halfway between the 2 in size.


----------



## My_ND_Family (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh and wat about breeding a nubian to a mini nubian?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Then the offspring would be mostly nubian, and you'd lose the mini factor.


----------



## My_ND_Family (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh so they'ed be bigger than the dad


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Or the funnier option of breeding a nubian and a mini-cooper!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm guessing they'd be bigger than dad but smaller than mom. An in between size so to speak


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes, a Nubian doe bred to a Nigerian buck will get you mini Nubians


Yes this is how you start to make a mini Nubian, but now that they are starting to be recognized as a "real breed" to get a real mini Nubian you need to Breed a Nubian doe to a Nigerian dwarf buck then that offspring is considered an F1 mini Nubian. Then you will want to find another F1 mini Nubian to breed to to get an F2 mini, then find another f2 to breed to to get an f3 and so on and so on.. I believe it is the F6 that is considered "purebred" mini Nubian.. But don't quote me on that.. It is all about percentages.. For example if you breed an F4 mini Nubian to an F1 mini Nubian the offspring will still be considered F1 because you have gone back in the genetics. You can get more info on the MDGA website.

When you pick which offspring from each generation to breed you want them to look more like Nubians, with roman noses and pendulous ears. Just smaller 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## My_ND_Family (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks all of you!


----------

